# HAF 932 Side Window Build Complete



## Mariusz803 (Nov 4, 2009)

Not much to say, i'm having fun with this one.
Enjoy.

















































Update


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice!!! thats one lean mean mechine


----------



## Munki (Nov 4, 2009)

I def like it


----------



## Mariusz803 (Nov 14, 2009)

Added full tower view:


----------



## bboy-mass (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude, I was going to get rid of my Haf and go back to a Cosmos 1000 Black addition, but you have motivated me to keep it.

WTF

Did you buy the side panel or DIY ???

I hope you live in england dude, because I have cash waiting for you to make me a side panel like that.

Pure tallent.

WICKED.

BTW, did you by the internal tower for the fans?

Best case mod I've seen in ages man, hahahahhaha

PM me if you can make me a panel.

Serious.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 14, 2009)

One mean wicket monster there


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 14, 2009)

HOLY SHIT.
talk about fucking WIND TUNNEL!


----------



## Mariusz803 (Nov 16, 2009)

bboy-mass said:


> Dude, I was going to get rid of my Haf and go back to a Cosmos 1000 Black addition, but you have motivated me to keep it.
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...




Hey man thanks for the comments. Unfortunately i'm far from England but this ain't hard to make. Yeah i did the graphics myself at work, so no most people might not be able to print on a sheet of Duraplex. Luckily you can get window stencils anywhere online if that is alright for you... added some close up pics in daylight. Let me know if you got anymore questions mate.

*Note - STILL NEED TO PAINT THE SIDE PANNEL! Though i kind of like the rough metal industrial look...


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2009)

danger high voltage and you used a radiation sign? why not a high voltage sign!

doesnt matter it still looks really cool and i cant tell a hell a lot a work went into it


----------



## Mariusz803 (Nov 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> danger high voltage and you used a radiation sign? why not a high voltage sign!
> 
> doesnt matter it still looks really cool and i cant tell a hell a lot a work went into it



Haha crap i just noticed that, no joke. 

Thanks for the comment bro.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 16, 2009)

lol those are ncie gfx on the side window... where did you get those?

EDIT: juest read the thread  nevermind.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice but isn't the cooling a bit ott?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 16, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Nice but isn't the cooling a bit ott?



A bit over the top? Does this expression even exist in the realms of TPU?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Does now 

10 rigs like that and the house would be a mobile home


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> danger high voltage and you used a radiation sign? why not a high voltage sign!
> 
> doesnt matter it still looks really cool and i cant tell a hell a lot a work went into it



I thought this was intentional at first, the whole green biohazard look without the cfl on, and a mean looking bright cfl at the top for the high voltage it kind of took away from the green part. Maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Mariusz803 (Nov 16, 2009)

MRCL said:


> A bit over the top? Does this expression even exist in the realms of TPU?



You said it.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 16, 2009)

I would love to see a huge 230mm GELID Gaming green fan on the top, jk jk. Maybe you can mod the top out-take and put some 4 120mm gelid gaming fans on that with mesh grill for the cover .


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2009)

i meant to say that i could tell a lot of work went into it but i instead typed cant! rofl sorry

there is a lot of red at the front but its all green inside so the mix of green radiation sign and danger high voltage kinda work, i was just like why a radiation sign doesnt matter as i said before tho

EDIT: i just realised how big a case that is, looks pretty tall!


----------



## A3DSAIL (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow! Great mod. Terrific photos show it off well—hell on us dial-up dinosaurs, but well done, well done.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice job.

What board is that? The PCI-e slots seem really close together...


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 16, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice job.
> 
> What board is that? The PCI-e slots seem really close together...



System specs say Gigabyte EX-58 Extreme.


----------



## Mariusz803 (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome, thanks everyone.



3volvedcombat said:


> I would love to see a huge 230mm GELID Gaming green fan on the top, jk jk. Maybe you can mod the top out-take and put some 4 120mm gelid gaming fans on that with mesh grill for the cover .



No you are on the right track. I'd love to see that, the stock fans that come with the 932 are not that outlandish, even when pluged into 12v they don't push as much air as i think they could for their size. I'd really wanna see a 140mm though, 120mm is the biggest they make so far... these fans speak quality, really like them AND you can remove the fan blades for easy dust cleaning under water.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice job.
> 
> What board is that? The PCI-e slots seem really close together...



My power supply is in the way, other wise i'd put my crossfire in the #1 and #3 pci slots... but also the #3 slot is only 8x, not the 16x #1, 2 are. The mobo is a Gigabyte EX-58-Extreme, good for some serious overclocking i plan to do over Christmas (or whenever school gives me some free time) full pics here:


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice, but i must know.....

What size and how did you mount the 2 fans above the 140mm? I didn't see that the first time you posted in the "PC ATM" thread until you just put the recent on in.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 17, 2009)

How come no side fans?


----------



## lsat_mtac (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice job. Its a beast


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 17, 2009)

bboy-mass said:


> BTW, did you by the internal tower for the fans?
> 
> Best case mod I've seen in ages man, hahahahhaha



ditto this


mastrdrver said:


> Very nice, but i must know.....
> 
> What size and how did you mount the 2 fans above the 140mm? I didn't see that the first time you posted in the "PC ATM" thread until you just put the recent on in.



and ditto this!


----------



## Mariusz803 (Nov 17, 2009)

I had to drill holes for the fans that's all. I
ll get some pics of that some time this week when i get my camera back.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the make shift inside fan rack you made? What did you use to attach those fans in there like that. The reason I ask is I own a CM sniper-Black so you know the inside is very similar. I was considering doing something very close to the same thing in order to remove the need for my bottom mounted fan. 
It looks like from the pictures..... You used metal dowel rods? and attached them to that? But how are the fans attached I can't figure out (or can't tell from the pics) 

Also BTW nice mods bud WTG!!!



> I like the make shift inside fan rack you made? What did you use to attach those fans in there like that. The reason I ask is I own a CM sniper-Black so you know the inside is very similar. I was considering doing something very close to the same thing in order to remove the need for my bottom mounted fan.
> It looks like from the pictures..... You used metal dowel rods? and attached them to that? But how are the fans attached I can't figure out (or can't tell from the pics)
> 
> Also BTW nice mods bud WTG!!!



EERRR Never mind I see you will be posting pics this week thanks!

I did want to also add nice use of that other PSU bay on the top. I like the idea that you came up with to install what looks like two 80mm fans up there! Really creative use of space! Plus I just bought my CM sniper I love it don' get me wrong ....... but my second choice was the HAF932 you made me kind of regret I didn't buy it now. But I have a lot of animals and there was no Dust filters on it. 
I'm going to have to start modding again!


----------



## Mariusz803 (Dec 4, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> I like the make shift inside fan rack you made? What did you use to attach those fans in there like that. The reason I ask is I own a CM sniper-Black so you know the inside is very similar. I was considering doing something very close to the same thing in order to remove the need for my bottom mounted fan.
> It looks like from the pictures..... You used metal dowel rods? and attached them to that? But how are the fans attached I can't figure out (or can't tell from the pics)
> 
> Also BTW nice mods bud WTG!!!
> ...



Thanks for the comments, indeed i like how the 2 80mm fans can be mounted where the top psu can go, i mean why not, lol. Oh i got a link here at Overclock.net with all the pics you'll need... i still don't have my camera back. This should answer your question as to how i mounted the fans. If you got any more questions fire them my way:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/610473-haf-932-wall-fans-build-complete.html


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 4, 2009)

> Thanks for the comments, indeed i like how the 2 80mm fans can be mounted where the top psu can go, i mean why not, lol. Oh i got a link here at Overclock.net with all the pics you'll need... i still don't have my camera back. This should answer your question as to how i mounted the fans. If you got any more questions fire them my way:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-complete.html



Thanks for the quick reply. Okay those pics actually answered my Questions. You mounted it using a metal rod. Painted black. Then used black zip ties to connect the fans. The zip ties actually look really nice in this instance. You couldn't really tell what they were till you looked close up! So I know what I'm doing on my Xmas vacation
Also wanted to add. You paid very close attention to detail. As an artist I can really appreciate that! I really also liked how you put the Blue cold cathodes behind the motherboard tray. That was a great idea! I was trying to put my cold cathodes in my new case too. But I haven't yet because I was trying to figure out how to make it look nice. 
Well with that Idea I can finally take them out of storage and put them back in. On my case I have an extra PCI slot. But instead of it being horizontal it is vertical. If I run the box behind the tray along with the wires...... and the lights it should hide it perfectly! All clean installation .... Hellz yeah!







One other quick question. Because I have the same type of cable management holes as you do in my case. How bright do those holes allow the Cold cathodes to shine threw?


----------



## Mariusz803 (Dec 4, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Okay those pics actually answered my Questions. You mounted it using a metal rod. Painted black. Then used black zip ties to connect the fans. The zip ties actually look really nice in this instance. You couldn't really tell what they were till you looked close up! So I know what I'm doing on my Xmas vacation
> Also wanted to add. You paid very close attention to detail. As an artist I can really appreciate that! I really also liked how you put the Blue cold cathodes behind the motherboard tray. That was a great idea! I was trying to put my cold cathodes in my new case too. But I haven't yet because I was trying to figure out how to make it look nice.
> Well with that Idea I can finally take them out of storage and put them back in. On my case I have an extra PCI slot. But instead of it being horizontal it is vertical. If I run the box behind the tray along with the wires...... and the lights it should hide it perfectly! All clean installation .... Hellz yeah!
> 
> ...



Interesting you ask about the cathodes, yes the blue one under the motherboard is bright, i'll take some pics after the weekend because i actually removed the blue and swapped with the red. After having the red ones in the top of the case, and with the see-through side panel, it was way too red for me.

Give me till sunday or monday and i'll get those posted. On a side note i'm in Industrial Design 4th year, so yes i do like my lil gadgets to look "fresh"

Cheers.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 4, 2009)

No problem bud let us know. Also I would have to say good call on changing the location of the red and the blue cathodes. I also at one time had some Red cathodes and those too were just ridiculously bright. I was actually going to suggest that to you. But I do also like the green fans with Red cathode Idea. Definitely fit the whole Caution high voltage and Bio hazard theme.


----------



## Mariusz803 (Dec 9, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> No problem bud let us know. Also I would have to say good call on changing the location of the red and the blue cathodes. I also at one time had some Red cathodes and those too were just ridiculously bright. I was actually going to suggest that to you. But I do also like the green fans with Red cathode Idea. Definitely fit the whole Caution high voltage and Bio hazard theme.



Sorry about the late post but i didn't get my camera back, though i did change around my lighting, i'll post pics next week when i get it then. 

What i did in the mean time was move the red cathodes under the motherboard tray, and i installed the blue ones (2 of them) in the top of the case and masked off about 3/4 of them with electrical tape to expose less light - the blue ones are insanely bright.

Keep you posted.


----------



## Mariusz803 (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are some temps since i never posted these...

Fans @ 5v
Idle: 37-39
Load %100: 66-68

Fans @ 12v
Idle: 35-37
Load %100: 61-65

Fans @ 5v playing Modern Warfare 2
Temp: 65-67

Fans @ 12v playing Modern Warfare 2
Temp: 59-62


----------



## shevanel (Dec 11, 2009)

looks really good.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 11, 2009)

> Here are some temps since i never posted these...
> 
> Fans @ 5v
> Idle: 37-39
> ...


----------



## Mariusz803 (Dec 11, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> > Here are some temps since i never posted these...
> >
> > Well at least seeing this is encouraging. Since I have the Sniper case I was considering getting the window to replace the Mesh side of my case. And while I understand you also added more fans I was worried that buying that side panel would increase my temps hugely! I guess I was wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 11, 2009)

Green Gelid Wing 12's ftw!


----------

